# Sinn U1 - Bracelet or Rubber?



## HK Shooter

I am planning on getting a Sinn U1. What do you like better and wear more often, the metal bracelet, the rubber (large or small deployment)? I do like the look of the black rubber on the SS U1, but I am concerned about the lack of micro adjustments on the rubber. I have never been a fan of the cut yourself rubber because my wrist size changes depending on temperature, if I work out for a few month etc... I hear the small deployment is adj. but I have not seen this one.

Thanks,


----------



## David Woo

I've owned maybe 10 Sinns in the past and have always liked the metal bracelets. So I recently got one for the U1 and was surprised how uncomfortable it is. The watch is large and heavy, and the bracelet is either too loose or too tight. For some reason the bracelet makes the watch not very comfortable.
DW


----------



## scm64

Get it on the bracelet, as you can add the rubber strap cheaper in the future.

Behold the beauty that is....


----------



## obie

I wear mine on the rubber with the large deployant. I have the small butterfly deployant also. I find that one to not line up well when closed.


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

I voted for the rubber, though mine is currently on the bracelet. It rides best, IMHO, on the strap and just looks better on it as well.


----------



## Handel

My preference is for the bracelet.


----------



## HK Shooter

Looks like a very close 50/50 kind of thing... Well, I found a used U1 on rubber, so I'll find out. Maybe get the bracelet later.


----------



## Recht

It is nice to have both. Mine spends most of it's time on the bracelet.


----------



## Bristolian

Bracelet - really helps the weight distribution, IMHO.

Regards

David


----------



## suckerforblockhands

I wear mine on the OEM rubber strap with large depolyant. I've never tried the bracelet, and am hoping a tegimented version will be out at some point. To switch things up, I rotate a few different 2 ring zulu's.


----------



## Janne

First I had my U2 on the rubber. Was very sweaty. Then I changed to the Sinn bracelet. Now it is on mesh. The most comfortable? Mesh wins! It feels much "softer" than the original steel bracelet.


----------



## carsmovies

suckerforblockhands said:


> I wear mine on the OEM rubber strap with large depolyant. I've never tried the bracelet, and am hoping a tegimented version will be out at some point. To switch things up, I rotate a few different 2 ring zulu's.


I just got the bracelet for my U1 and find it to be quite comfortable and certainly can be adjusted easily. I was wondering why the metal of the bracelet looked a little different than the watch metal. The bracelet not being tegimented like the watch certainly explains that. Now the only problem is that the bracelet is already very expensive, I wonder how much more it would be if it was tegimented?


----------



## obie

only the bezel is tegimented on the u1. so the right bracelet matches. at least on mine they do. the 757 tegimented bracelet is 380.00 the black pvd tegimented is 450.00


----------



## carsmovies

yamahaki said:


> only the bezel is tegimented on the u1. so the right bracelet matches. at least on mine they do. the 757 tegimented bracelet is 380.00 the black pvd tegimented is 450.00


It pretty much matches but it's a little less shiney than the metal on the case.


----------



## Donald

HK Shooter said:


> I am planning on getting a Sinn U1. What do you like better and wear more often, the metal bracelet, the rubber (large or small deployment)? I do like the look of the black rubber on the SS U1, but I am concerned about the lack of micro adjustments on the rubber. I have never been a fan of the cut yourself rubber because my wrist size changes depending on temperature, if I work out for a few month etc... I hear the small deployment is adj. but I have not seen this one.
> 
> Thanks,


I think I told you to GET THE BRACELET!


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

DonaldF said:


> I think I told you to GET THE BRACELET!


And I think you should get them both!

Oh, BTW Donald, love the signature there!


----------



## HK Shooter

The verdict is in! I just got the watch and was able to adjust the rubber strap to exactly the right length. |> The heavy deployment buckle gives a nice counter balance to the watch. The rubber is very soft and flexible. The black strap is the perfect color combination for the watch. No need for me to buy the bracelet :-!.


----------



## carsmovies

HK Shooter said:


> The verdict is in! I just got the watch and was able to adjust the rubber strap to exactly the right length. |> The heavy deployment buckle gives a nice counter balance to the watch. The rubber is very soft and flexible. The black strap is the perfect color combination for the watch. No need for me to buy the bracelet :-!.


I agree, I just got the bracelet but actually went back to the rubber. I find it more comfortable. Let me know if you're interested in buying my bracelet.


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

I agree with you Shooter, the large deployant is perfect on the strap and adds great balance. I only put it on the bracelet to wear it with a suit while I was in court this week. I think it looks great with a black suit, IMHO.


----------



## hazmatman

I voted rubber/lrg deployment, but of course get both the rubber & bracelet.

DJ


----------



## aikiman44

I wear the U1 on black or brown leather and it looks great on either.


----------



## billmanweh

With the little tool that Sinn sells is it fairly easy to switch out the strap for the bracelet?


----------



## carsmovies

billmanweh said:


> With the little tool that Sinn sells is it fairly easy to switch out the strap for the bracelet?


You can easily do it with the tool that Sinn supplies with the watch.


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

aikiman44 said:


> I wear the U1 on black or brown leather and it looks great on either.


Can you post some pics on those leather straps? Especially the brown one. I'd like to see that.


----------



## scm64

EMVAMPYRE said:


> Can you post some pics on those leather straps? Especially the brown one. I'd like to see that.


I second that. I would also be interested in seeing it on the Zulu straps mentioned earlier in this thread. :-!


----------



## EROKS

I like the rubber strap with the deployant. Was thinking about getting a Teddy SU dive starp for it also. I got one for my incoming 856 UTC SG with red stitching and black ceramin deployand buckle...very sharp and well worth the money!


----------



## ToddVNO

I regularly dive with mine on rubber strap. Here is a picture from last week in Belize.


----------



## Sinngapore

EROKS said:


> I like the rubber strap with the deployant. Was thinking about getting a Teddy SU dive starp for it also. I got one for my incoming 856 UTC SG with red stitching and black ceramin deployand buckle...very sharp and well worth the money!


Ted Su kevlar with red stitching! That'd be the best, for me..


----------



## DR WHO

on thr rubber so far for me lol!!:-!


----------



## EROKS

I'll get the bracelet if and when sinn comes out with a tegimented version


----------



## EMVAMPYRE

Anybody have some pics of the U1 on something other than the OEM stra or bracelet? Maybe that brown strap that you mentioned aikiman44. Or a Ted Su kevlar. Something different. I tried mine on a Zulu, bu the strap was just way to thin and it felt all wrong to me.


----------



## EROKS

On Ted Su's web site he has a pic of his U1 on his kevlar dive strap https://teddy-straps.3dcartstores.com//index.html


----------



## Torrid

I'm usually into bracelets but that rubber strap is a beauty. This is one watch I would order with the rubber strap. I've actually become such a fan of rubber straps lately that I've bought two different rubber straps for my Sumo. One fitted to the shape of the lugs like Sinn strap and a standard silicon strap.


----------



## meta4ick

I have both, but I'm not a fan of the rubber strap- bracelet it is.


Rick.


----------



## wristwatchfanatic

The U1 looks best on the rubber strap IMO. I've never really cared for the bracelet look on it.


----------



## Fastlane

We should start another poll and add the leather strap choice.
This U1 I've had for about 3 weeks came with the bracelet and rubber strap. I like the bracelet a lot. The strap was sized too small for me to use normally, but it just fit with the diver extension open. It seemed like a rubber strap that fit would be very comfortable. Recently got this Di-Modell Chronissino strap and it gives a very different feel and look than the bracelet.
If you want to use a deployant clasp with the leather strap, you will need to modify it by removing the flap at the buckle. It weighs a lot less with the leather strap also, even less than the rubber with the large deployant.
It is about 132g compared to 220g with the bracelet, that's over 3 oz. lighter!


----------



## weavin

I got both the bracelet and the rubber on small deployant. They both have a bit of micro adjust to them (good for the wrist as it swells in the heat and shrinks during the cold months).


----------



## ekseliksis

rubber for my favorite watch!


----------



## chuckd

Rubber and large deployant are the way to go, IMHO. I've the bracelet as well, but it came off after about 5 minutes of a test wear.


----------



## Mauro

HK Shooter said:


> The verdict is in! I just got the watch and was able to adjust the rubber strap to exactly the right length. |> The heavy deployment buckle gives a nice counter balance to the watch. The rubber is very soft and flexible. The black strap is the perfect color combination for the watch. No need for me to buy the bracelet :-!.


I would not rate the rubber as soft or very flexible. It is of very high quality though. In theory I would prefer the metal band although the watch is heavy enough as it is without me dragging it behind on the ground.


----------



## hazmatman

scm64 said:


> get It On The Bracelet, As You Can Add The Rubber Strap Cheaper In The Future.


Ditto!


----------



## ra-man1234

I really like the leather strap with red stitching! Looks sharp on the U1.


----------



## weavin

My choice... Both bracelet and rubber with small deployant. Both have micro adjusts and both look great!


----------



## erol

So while we are discussing the rubber Sinn-straps... What are the differences between the small and large deployant? Would both straps fit an EZM 3?


----------



## schmeink

metal !!!! fore sure


----------



## mmmendoza_2008

HK Shooter said:


> I am planning on getting a Sinn U1. What do you like better and wear more often, the metal bracelet, the rubber (large or small deployment)? I do like the look of the black rubber on the SS U1, but I am concerned about the lack of micro adjustments on the rubber. I have never been a fan of the cut yourself rubber because my wrist size changes depending on temperature, if I work out for a few month etc... I hear the small deployment is adj. but I have not seen this one.
> 
> Thanks,


here's another option... u1 on nato{maratac) straps... cheers...


----------



## dbluefish

I hate the bracelet on my U1. It makes my Doxa's polished bezel seem scratch free. I will not get another blasted finish unless tegimented. I can deal with the little scratches using a fibreglass pen but I just took it off and stored it. I really like the leather strap with mine. I will get the rubber as the one I have was cut too short. But looks wise, the leather is really classy and i like the little Sinn medallion.

Just my $.02 worth

paul


----------



## Bluesummers

Rubber strap


----------



## Spaniard

I think the U1 looks better on the rubber strap. It's a diver watch.


----------



## Lilhoody

I think I voted bracelet way back when, I was not a fan of the rubber early on. It has long since grown on me. The watch is really much different on rubber...it is like a whole new watch. 

DH


----------



## ttomczak

While I just got mine, it came on the Rubber which I wore for the 1st day, I just changed to the bracelet and really like it!

As a BTW, this watch was the easiest to change of any I have owned...

Great workmanship!


----------



## iArenap

I like the combination of black rubber with the satin silver of U1, for my case, i have no choice but stick on rubber...


----------



## Guest

With the U1 in my top 2 list for next purchase can more people please post pics of the U1 on leather. If I do go with the U1 then I would definately like to also purchase a leather strap to give some additional wearing options. Its a rugged looking watch though so it may be like putting Prada highheels on a construction worker ;-), but if Fastlane's pics with the red stitching are anything to go by, then it could work well.
Thanks


----------



## dronell19

I went with leather


----------



## san

^That leather strap looks great! Haven't tried the bracelet, but love the rubber strap with large deployment. Very comfortable and fits like a glove.


----------



## hydrocarbon

schmeink said:


> metal !!!! fore sure


Great photo! Did you take it? Hex bolts and German writing stuff, it's perfect.


----------



## RCM83

I just ordered the red stitching one of those, I think its going to look awesome


----------



## Jaydeecee

Bracelet for sure. Tho a kevlar i think would look very good and is something i'll be trying soon.


----------



## andy tims

Recht said:


> It is nice to have both. Mine spends most of it's time on the bracelet.


Ditto even though I'm generally more of a strap person on the whole.


----------



## andy tims

The bracelet is really well made too. Makes the one on my Rolex SD feel cheap.


----------



## Hary

My latest combo


----------



## Sixxgrand

I have both for my UX. I started on bracelet, then thought I would try the rubber. The bracelet is great - quite heavy overall, watch on full bracelet weighs in at 226 grams...incredible build quality, no issues with comfort, matches color and fits the case well. Micro-adjustments are also welcome. Clasp is robust and well made. Rubber: makes the watch lighter overall for sure, but does not allow the watch to move as easily on the wrist, sweat tends to build up under the rubber when working out [did not so much with bracelet], dust sticks to the rubber from time to time, still waiting for the rubber to break in a bit - then I am hoping for a more form fitting feel, no micro adjustment so I left it a little loose, cause once you cut it....it fits the case perfectly, great build quality on the side pinch clasp as well, but it is the way the face and case design of the watch really 'pop' when framed in the black rubber that does it for me!


----------



## Sixxgrand

Here are some pix of both. I have both for my UX. I started on bracelet, then thought I would try the rubber. The bracelet is great - quite heavy overall, watch on full bracelet weighs in at 226 grams...incredible build quality, no issues with comfort, matches color and fits the case well. Micro-adjustments are also welcome. Clasp is robust and well made. Rubber: makes the watch lighter overall for sure, but does not allow the watch to move as easily on the wrist, sweat tends to build up under the rubber when working out [did not so much with bracelet], dust sticks to the rubber from time to time, still waiting for the rubber to break in a bit - then I am hoping for a more form fitting feel, no micro adjustment so I left it a little loose, cause once you cut it....it fits the case perfectly, great build quality on the side pinch clasp as well, but it is the way the face and case design of the watch really 'pop' when framed in the black rubber that does it for me!


----------



## tombs

I have mine on Zulu and it is very comfortable in the summer and looks awesome IMO


----------



## Geof3

Hands down... Rubber. The bracelet is not practical for actually wearing the watch and being active. I do all sorts of stuff with mine on and rubber is the way to go. Day to day, desk diving the steel B would be fine. Or for just diving. All that said, I just ordered a Zulu. I'll see how I like it. One thing to add, the Sinn rubber bracelet with the large deployant balances the watch perfectly on the wrist...


----------



## Ante

Fastlane said:


>


Where did you buy that Di-modell with red stitching.
Im can only find the model with white stiching and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## mattcantwin

Just a guess...



he colored the stitching red.


----------



## Kool Cat

Are you now confused? :-d Just buy what you like and forget about what everyone says...


----------



## andy tims

My U1 on an "Almond" Toshi


----------



## por44

From a comfort point of view the rubber wins, but from the "look: point of view the bracelet is outstanding.


----------



## george88

RUBber!


----------



## ClementW

I will get both : )

In fact, I just got the bracelet for my U1 recently and it does give the watch a different look . . . more "dressy" IMO.

God Bless.

Cheers
Clement


----------



## Jesus G

I prefer bracelet in a Diver..but large deployment is very interesting in Sinn models


----------



## kps

That looks just beautiful Hary. May I ask what the make of the strap is?
I really would want to get something similar.

I just ordered a similar U1 with a bracelet, but I did want to have a black ballistic nylon strap as well because I thought it would suit the style of the watch extremely well.

And you have proven just that. Impeccable combination. Congrats!


----------



## matt.wu

Wearing mine on a ACU grey 2-ring zulu and really liking the look.


----------



## kintaro

i was looking around for a good alternative for my rubberband. First i was searching for some leather bands, then i looked at some meshes - but didn't find the one that was looking perfect to me. Now i wear my U1 on a Maratac/Zulu with 2 Black Rings, and it wears and looks so fantastic - and for the small price worth a try. I'm very happy with this combination right now - but the original bracelet is a must, gives to watch a totally different look, so i will get one soon.


----------



## apeogre

andy tims said:


> My U1 on an "Almond" Toshi


BEAUTIFUL!!!
I've been talking to Richard. I gotta figure out what combo I'm going to do with mine.


----------



## Junior

Bracelet definitely. Great quality, very comfortable, and doesn't 'sweat' like the rubber does. I'm also contemplating a 2 ring Zulu or Maratac after seeing the pics on this thread - very nice.


----------



## Guest

Junior said:


> Bracelet definitely. Great quality, very comfortable, and doesn't 'sweat' like the rubber does. I'm also contemplating a 2 ring Zulu or Maratac after seeing the pics on this thread - very nice.


+1 

I have rubber, leather, Zulu and NATO for mine... but the bracelet is by far the best.


----------



## Blackrover

Eventually you'll want both so I'd buy it with the SS Bracelet and purchase the RS separately. You'll save BIG $$$ this way. I did the opposite and spent $300 more on my ORIS TT1 Titan.


----------



## danielk

I could be wrong but that looks like a Maratac Elite strap.

I'm going to try one of those when my U1 comes in tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## Elmo151

Rubber.

I use a Hirsch strap.

Friction from the rubber does a better job of preventing rotation.

also easier to wash after time in the water.


----------



## coert

double post


----------



## coert

Just bought my U1 yesterday. Cannot compare it to the bracelet but after wearing it for a day i must say that the rubber strap is very comfortable. :-!. In the near future i'll order a bracelet but for now the rubber is excellent.


----------



## danielk

HK Shooter said:


> I am planning on getting a Sinn U1. What do you like better and wear more often, the metal bracelet, the rubber (large or small deployment)? I do like the look of the black rubber on the SS U1, but I am concerned about the lack of micro adjustments on the rubber. I have never been a fan of the cut yourself rubber because my wrist size changes depending on temperature, if I work out for a few month etc... I hear the small deployment is adj. but I have not seen this one.
> 
> I've had my U1 for over a week now and the 'cut yourself rubber' is a one-off task, so I wouldn't base my decision on that. Sure, it's a pita to do but once it's done, and done right, the rubber strap looks boss with the watch and it is *very* comfortable.
> 
> The weight of the deployment clasp also balances out the weight of the watch so it doesn't feel as heavy as it really is. My Ocean7 LM-3 is actually lighter than the U1 but it 'feels' heavier because there is no opposing weight on the opposite side of the strap to balance it out. This is not necessarily a bad thing; it just depends on what you like. With the LM-3, I like the 'big watch' feel.
> 
> Wrt the lack of micro adjustments, I had the same concern cos I, too, work out a lot. I think this depends a lot on how snug you like it. If you want that real snug fit then perhaps this strap is not for you. I adjusted mine so that, if I push up on the outside of the clasp, there's about 4-5mm of space between my wrist and the caseback. This turned out ok because this strap is *THICK* and rigid, so it 'grips' your wrist from the sides. This 'grip' is mild but it prevents the watch from moving around with all but the most violent of motions. All in all, I am extremely impressed with it, seeing as I was as sceptical as you at the onset.
> 
> Besides, even with a tang buckle type strap, I end up always using the exact same hole on the strap; don't you?
> 
> I tend to shy away from bracelets for these reasons:
> 
> 1) I do a lot of outdoor stuff and a bracelet is just plain too blingy imo; so I switch around between rubber (or P.U.), Maratac and Ted Su staps. The Maratac and Ted Su both allow for wrist size adjustments
> 
> 2) Bracelets tend to pull the hairs on my wrist <ouch!>
> 
> 3) Bracelets cost more
> 
> I haven't read through this entire thread so I don't know if anyone else has mentioned this, but the one other thing I have to point out is that most non-bracelet straps are 'open' whereas the U1 strap has a bracelet-like deployment clasp. I don't know about you, but I have dropped watches whilst putting them on because of these 'open' straps. But the U1 strap has no such problem; once it is on your wrist, it is impossible to drop.
> 
> Hope this helps you make your decision.


----------



## danielk

Sorry about that formatting error; it won't happen again :-(

Dan


----------



## jabstick420

voted for rubber with large deployant... good balance.

the bracelet is good too, but makes the watch a bit heavy.


----------



## Beau8

Bracelet all the way~unless you need a change, then rubber. Cheers! ;-)


----------



## V10k

I'd be interested to see opinions for the SDR version on bracelet vs. rubber strap. The black bezel gives the watch quite a different look IMO. I have the strap and the bracelet and just can't make up my mind - it's currently on the bracelet but something tells me to try it on the strap but I want to avoid spending a lot of time removing and fitting to find out it looked better on the bracelet in the first instance!


----------



## nimbushopper

Here's mine on an aftermarket rubber strap. Just got back from a weeks vacation on the beach in Naples,FL; swam every day with it and I just checked it with the atomic clock and its -2 sec after a week (not too shabby).


----------



## sunster

rubber for me


----------

